# [SOLVED]Configuring kernel, problem 32-64 bits

## Skirmitch

Hey guys, i'm running a 64 bits intel (4700HQ CPU) on a laptop and chrooted from a 64 bits Knoppix. The kernel is set for 64 bits oc but i cant compile it becouse of the error: 

kernel/bounds.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

I'm using a an i686 stage 3 cuz as i'm not in an AMD i didnt think AMD64 was suitable. Any help is appreciated. ThnxLast edited by Skirmitch on Sun Jul 21, 2013 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

amd64 is just another label for x86_64.

So just use an amd64 stage3.

----------

## Skirmitch

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> amd64 is just another label for x86_64.
> 
> So just use an amd64 stage3.

 

 Omg everything all over againnnn noooooooo =(

 writhe 100 times: rm -rf is my friend... =(

----------

